
Physicists Reverse the Flow of Time Using Quantum Computer - conse_lad
https://sparkonit.com/2019/03/19/physicists-reverse-flow-of-time-using-quantum-computer/
======
gpvos
Discussed recently:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19378567](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19378567)

